# DoLittle Farm



## mysnakesau (Jul 31, 2006)

I just read a post about a "Do Little's Farm". Can someone please tell me where that is? 
kathy


----------



## triptych_angel (Jul 31, 2006)

hi kathy, Dolittle farms deal with pet shops, they dont deal with the public, not sure as to where they are located.


----------



## triptych_angel (Jul 31, 2006)

you can contact them on dolittlefarm(@)dolittlefarm.com.au - the ( )


----------



## nightowl (Jul 31, 2006)

They are located at Molong, about 1 hrs drive from my place. Although, they are not in our latest phone book.

I bought some mice from our local pet shop who delt with them at one time and the packaging reads;

DoLittle Farm
"Oxenthorpe"
Molong NSW 2866


----------



## Glimmerman (Jul 31, 2006)

Please correct me if I am wrong... I believe they are Sydney based. They use to work at Kellyville pets and started their rodent business from there experience at KP. This may explain the previous thread on the "Honey" jungle from Do-Little-Farm being advertised at KP


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: RE: DoLittle Farm*



Glimmerman said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong... I believe they are Sydney based. They use to work at Kellyville pets and started their rodent business from there experience at KP. This may explain the previous thread on the "Honey" jungle from Do-Little-Farm being advertised at KP



No, They are from Oxenthorpe.
The Owner of DooLittle Farm used to be the Manager of KP.
They have a Sydney Distributor, but it isn't KP, they just stock Doo Littles products.
Doo Little are a wholesale business only, as has been stated earlier.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: DoLittle Farm*

And they are not a farm that you can go and pet the baby sheep and pigs. They are a farm in the sense that they farm rodents.


----------



## Glimmerman (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: DoLittle Farm*

Thanks Neil. I new I knew I would be corrected, sorry for misleading the general population.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: DoLittle Farm*



hugsta said:


> And they are not a farm that you can go and pet the baby sheep and pigs. They are a farm in the sense that they farm rodents.



They are also setting up to begin the commercial breeding of snakes (when it becomes legal in NSW). Not sure how big the snake operation will be, but judging from the size of the snake room it wont be that small.


----------



## Mysnakeau (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: DoLittle Farm*

Oh cool, thanks guys  Well I own a pet shop so I think I might give 'em a bell 

Are they that confident that the laws are gonna change in NSW, that they are already setting up reptile enclosures? They must be getting information that we don't hear of.
Kathy


----------



## hugsta (Jul 31, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: DoLittle Farm*

Is your shop in NSW Mysnakeau?

Dolittle is setting up a breeding facility, he mainly breeds children species at this stage.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: DoLittle Farm*

Yes my shop is in NSW.


----------

